
Ask HN: How do companies use branded pre-paid debit cards? - akhilcacharya
I&#x27;ve seen these used pretty often these days, from MoviePass having a branded debit card that&#x27;s used for purchases to Privacy.org creating a way to generate them for the web. Is there a modern approach to do so that doesn&#x27;t involve incorporating a bank?
======
zxcmx
Google “branded debit cards program”.

It’s a bit like starting a virtual telco. You usually work with a white-label
reseller who in turn has relationships with {banks, carriers} respectively.

The reseller has a platform and network hookups and they’re ready for you to
slap your unique brand on top.

On the other hand, you can also work chain brands to do POS integrations -
which may be a better choice for loyalty cards or subscriptions.

~~~
akhilcacharya
How does the company fund them? Do the branded providers have APIs and the
like?

